# For + time



## vatrahos

Hangi coğunlukla kullanılıyor:

_yarım saattir okudum_

veya

_yarım saat boyunca okudum_

her iki doğru olduğunu biliyorum, ama hangi en yaygın kullanıldığını öğrenmek istiyorum.

(also, if I've made any mistakes above, please correct me!)

Teşekkürler


----------



## Rallino

*Yarım saattir okudum *isn't correct. When you add -dir suffix,  you should go with a continuous tense, that means: *-yor*.

Yarım saattir oku*yorum* = I've been reading for half an hour
Yarım saattir oku*yordum* ki kapı çaldı = I had been reading for half an hour when the door rang.

*Yarım saat boyunca okudum* is correct. And the reverse situation here, you can't use a continuous tense here;

Bu kitabı yarım saat boyunca okuyorum ... this sounds wrong to me, and probably *IS  *wrong =)

You can use it for future though:

Bu kitabı her gün yarım saat boyunca okuyacaksın  = You will read this book for half an hour everyday.

Also, since you asked, some corrections for the rest of your post:

Her *ikisinin de* doğru olduğunu biliyorum*; *ama *hangisinin* en yaygın kullanıldığını öğrenmek istiyorum.

Remember to always put a semi colon ( ; ) before : _ama, fakat, çünkü, o yüzden..._


----------



## princess_of_ist

Hello,
You cannot say "Yarım saattir okudum." -tir is same with "for" in english and it is used with continuous tense in Turkish.
f.e: Yarım saattir okuyorum. is the correct version because when you say "-tir" it means you are still going on the action you said.

But you can say "Yarım saat oku*dum*." in past version of the sentence without "-tir."

"boyunca" means "for the time of "

You can say "Yarım saat boyunca kitap okudum." in the past version. It means that the action took half an hour.

The both versions are very common but they have been used with different tenses.


----------



## vatrahos

Ah, size çok teşekkür ederim! I guess I didn't know the difference. Let me see if I got it right:

I went running in the park for an hour = Bir saat boyunca parkta koştum.
Every afternoon I do my lessons for an hour = Her akşam bir saattir ders çalışıyorum
I've been studying Bulgarian for six months = Altı aydır Bulgarca okuyorum

Princess of ist, it seems like you're suggesting that "boyunca" is optional, is that right? Can we also say "bir saat parkta koştum"?

Thank you!


----------



## Rallino

vatrahos said:


> Ah, size çok teşekkür ederim! I guess I didn't know the difference. Let me see if I got it right:
> 
> I went running in the park for an hour = Bir saat boyunca parkta koştum.
> Every afternoon I do my lessons for an hour = Her akşam bir saattir ders çalışıyorum
> I've been studying Bulgarian for six months = Altı aydır Bulgarca okuyorum
> 
> Princess of ist, it seems like you're suggesting that "boyunca" is optional, is that right? Can we also say "bir saat parkta koştum"?
> 
> Thank you!



Yes you can either say: *Bir saat boyunca koştum *or *bir saat koştum*

I know I said that you have to use *-yor* if you add *-tir*. But your 3rd example is what I meant. *-tir* suffix is used to emphasize the time you spent on something.

As you said: Altı aydır bulgarca çalışıyorum (okuyorum). 

You spent 6 months for that and that's what you emphasize: the duration *UP TO NOW* is 6 months. Next month you will have studied for 7 months so you say: Gelecek ay 7 ay*dır *çalışıyor olacağım.

Which means The duration *UNTIL THEN* will be 7 months.

However in your second example it is not possible, because you're not talking about a duration up to now, but about a regular thing which lasts 1 hour everyday.

So your sentence will be correct if you say: Her aşkam bir saat ders çalışıyorum.


_(By the way afternoon = öğleden sonra_. *--> *_every afternoon = öğleden sonraları)_


Cheers!


----------



## vatrahos

I get it, thank you Rallino! So with the "dir" suffix what we're actually saying is "it's six months [now] [that] I've been studying Bulgarian." Something like the Greek "πάνε έξι μήνες που ..."


----------



## princess_of_ist

I think I can add that:

"Boyunca" is optional in most cases and you can say 
" Bir saat parkta koştum." and
 "Bir saat boyunca parkta koştum,too. 

But I think there is a small difference in the meaning. If you say "Bir saat *boyunca *koştum." you may put more emphasize on the time and duration. 

"Bir saat koştum" is with the more emphasize on the action: "koşmak."

but you can use them both


----------

